# Help TSH is 4.11 and Free T4 is 1



## kimmann76 (Nov 2, 2014)

Hi. Just got my results back this morning from my draw on Friday. I have 4.11 for TSH and FT4 is 1. My hair is falling out in clumps, I have thin spots now  My eczema has flared up the worst it's been in years. My eyes are dry. But I'm losing weight, I'm not gaining. I'm so confused by my symptoms. Any experience?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Welcome to the board.

What does your doctor intend to do to help you? Clearly TSH indicates hypothyroid.

You may wish to have the FREE T3 and FREE T4 tests run (info above) and also an ultra-sound of your thyroid.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You absolutely need to ask for FREE T3 and FREE T4 tests which will confirm the actual thyroid hormone in your system.

How long have you been taking replacement med's and what dose?

You are hypo now - it's a miracle you are able to lose weight.


----------



## kimmann76 (Nov 2, 2014)

I've had an endo for almost 4 years now. Moved to a new one about a year ago because the first one wasn't really taking anything seriously. I have been taking a replacement for about 7 years now. My current dosage is at 137 mcg. I had a scan done about 4 months ago and nothing unusual. Just a nodule that hasn't changed in over a year. I have been tested for Addison's Disease because of my conflicting symptoms. I'm boarderline for that and will be retested in 3 more months. Any suggestions on how to combat the thinning hair? It's getting embarrassing.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Not a lot is going to work well for thinning hair until the thyroid issues get worked out, unfortunately. I used a supplement called Viviscal Extra Strength (it's cheap to order on Amazon.com) when my hair was falling out like crazy and it worked really well for me.


----------

